# CUSTOM 340WBY - IS FINISHED AND WILL SHIP SOON



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CUSTOM 340WBY - I CALL IT THOR'S HAMMER*


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

A few more pictures


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

so who's doing the work on it? Specs also. nice rig.

xdeano


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

xdeano said:


> so who's doing the work on it? Specs also. nice rig.
> 
> xdeano


Mr Ed Ott, who is a class A gunsmith on Weatherby rifles. He has made all of my custom Weatherby rifles, he is in Buffalo, Wyoming.

340 Weatherby Magnum 
German Mark V receiver 
26" #2 Krieger Stainless 
No muzzle brake. 
McMillian stock (Green) 
Timney trigger 
Picatinny bases

I am not sure what glass, can't afford anything right now because I spent so much on the rifle that I will have to use a 4.5-14x40mm SF BDC BuckMaster that I have laying around.

I will be testing the 210gr Partition, 210gr Scirocco, 225gr Accubond, 225gr North Fork, 250gr Partition, Accubond, Sierra SBT and 240gr North Fork.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

beartooth said:


> I am not sure what glass, can't afford anything right now because I spent so much on the rifle that I will have to use a 4.5-14x40mm SF BDC BuckMaster that I have laying around.


You put a BuckMaster on that rifle and I'll find you and kick you in the nuts.......


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy. said:


> beartooth said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure what glass, can't afford anything right now because I spent so much on the rifle that I will have to use a 4.5-14x40mm SF BDC BuckMaster that I have laying around.
> ...


That is to funny  I am looking at a couple of different scopes but will have to wait a little before I can afford them. Ziess, IOR, Bushnell 6500 and a Luepold Mark4. Any suggestion and impute is welcomed.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Well it appears you have a canted base on it so whatever you decide would need turrets in my opinion, otherwise the canted base isn't needed.

My "hunting rifles" get Leupy 4-5-14s with M1s and a mildot.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy. said:


> Well it appears you have a canted base on it so whatever you decide would need turrets in my opinion, otherwise the canted base isn't needed.
> 
> My "hunting rifles" get Leupy 4-5-14s with M1s and a mildot.


It will have turrets but also I find the rail great for recoil. The Leupold M1s are really fine. Working on the monies right now to get a good scope.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

So it's just a rail, not a canted base?

If you are worried about ring/base failure due to recoil, I'd suggest these. These will NOT fail you.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=687528


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have these and really like them. I know they are a bit expensive, but are sure to not worry about any recoil problems. Besides Jiffy is trying to sell you 1" rings to use on a good 30mm tube scope. 

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1719 ... COPE_RINGS


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

A one inch tube will offer more than enough MOA for what he's going to me doing with it. Thus the 1" talleys...... Actually you should check on the specs of some of Leupy's new 1"tubes. They have "bleep loads" of available MOA.

Behold a plain jane Vari III 4.5-14x40 with M1s and a mildot. Total cost including a trip to Leupy's custom shop: $750.00














































(note the type of bases/rings holding it on.... 8) )


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Jiffy, what model Savage is that???


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

bearhunter said:


> Jiffy, what model Savage is that???


BLASPHMEY!!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:thumb: oke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I thought it was a Tikka and a Tasco. oke: :rollin:

I have had two Mark 4 LR/T and they are ok. I don't think they are worth the price IMO. They are now at the price where I would rather have a Nightforce or IOR and the Zeiss Conquests seem to be better for a bit cheaper.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree, I won't pay what they want for the Mark 4s either. However, other than a 30mm tube and the possiblity of illumination, my custom shop Vari x III has everything the 4s have at half the price. If you want a Leupy, finding a good used Vari x III or newer and sending it in is the way to go IMO. I really like mine.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy. said:


> I agree, I won't pay what they want for the Mark 4s either. However, other than a 30mm tube and the possiblity of illumination, my custom shop Vari x III has everything the 4s have at half the price. If you want a Leupy, finding a good used Vari x III or newer and sending it in is the way to go IMO. I really like mine.


That is a good option, something to really consider.


----------

